# TH400 speedometer drive gear clip



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

I pulled my extension shaft housing to see what was going on with my speedometer.

The drive gear clip is missing (could be in the pan I know) but if it came off I want to make sure whoever put it together used the right clip anyways.


I need to get a speedometer drive gear clip but can't find it anywhere local or online. I see the long and skinny type online which looks the specs say it is about 5/16" wide which I don't think is correct because by drive gear slot is about 1/2" wide.

I saw one that was called a short and wide one that I bought but that is not it either, that one is not wide and is too short (length) 

Is it the long and skinny one I need even though my drive gear has a bigger groove? won't it be too much play?

I had removed my drive gear out of a th350 in a different car that had the long and skinny clip but that drive gear groove was smaller than this one.


What is going on here? what clip? or wrong gear?

Thanks


----------

